# 01314 - ECM No Communication



## stillspoolin (Jul 14, 2005)

Hey guys, I have not been on the site for a while but could use some help here for some troubleshooting.. Is the ECU fried based on this scan?

Friday,19,April,2013,20:40:20:16819
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.5
Data version: 20121222



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 9M - VW Jetta IV
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 22 29 35 36 37 39 46 47 55 56 57
75 76

VIN: 3VWSE69M62M045380 Mileage: 230800km/143412miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1C0-907-37x-ASR.lbl
Part No: 1C0 907 379 D
Component: ASR FRONT MK60 0103 
Coding: 0018945
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 2B5F7BA989448340A4E

1 Fault Found:
01314 - Engine Control Module 
004 - No Signal/Communication

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 6Q0-909-605-VW5.lbl
Part No: 6Q0 909 605 F
Component: 04 AIRBAG VW6 0202 0004 
Coding: 12340
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: 3A714EED261E2AC82F8

1 Fault Found:
00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
07-10 - Signal too Low - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1J0-907-487-A.lbl
Part No: 1J0 907 487 A
Component: Lenkradelektronik 0003 
Coding: 00118
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: 2F676FB9ED5CFF60886

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1J0-920-xx5-17.lbl
Part No: 1J0 920 906 J
Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRSP VDO V58 
Coding: 07232
Shop #: WSC 08123 
VCID: 2F676FB9ED5CFF60886
3VWSE69M62M045380 VWZ7Z0A3949747

5 Faults Found:
01177 - Engine Control Unit 
64-10 - Not Currently Testable - Intermittent
01314 - Engine Control Module 
49-00 - No Communications
01336 - Data Bus for Comfort System 
37-10 - Faulty - Intermittent
00462 - Control Module for Seat Memory; Rear (J522) 
49-00 - No Communications
01326 - Control Module for Multi-Function Steering Wheel (J453) 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway KCAN 0001 
Coding: 00006
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: F0E52CC5B0E2209851C

5 Faults Found:
01314 - Engine Control Module 
49-00 - No Communications
01336 - Data Bus for Comfort System 
37-10 - Faulty - Intermittent
00462 - Control Module for Seat Memory; Rear (J522) 
49-00 - No Communications
01326 - Control Module for Multi-Function Steering Wheel (J453) 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
00463 - Control Module for Digital Sound Package (J525) 
49-00 - No Communications

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1C0-959-799.lbl
Part No: 1C0 959 799 C
Component: 1H Komfortgerát HLO 0003 
Coding: 00258
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: 377757D9150C37A0D06

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1C1959801A
Component: 1H Tõrsteuer.FS KLO 0002 

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1C1959802A
Component: 1H Tõrsteuer.BF KLO 0002 

Subsystem 3 - Part No: 1C0959811A
Component: 1H Tõrsteuer.HL KLO 0002 

Subsystem 4 - Part No: 1C0959812A
Component: 1H Tõrsteuer.HR KLO 0002 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 3B7-035-1xx-56.lbl
Part No: 3B7 035 180 
Component: Radio NP2 0005 
Coding: 04031
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: DDBB65715770BDF0EAA

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Control Module Part Number: 6N0 909 901 
Component and/or Version: Gateway KCAN 0001
Software Coding: 00006
Work Shop Code: WSC 00066 
VCID: F0E52CC5B0E2209851C
5 Faults Found:

01314 - Engine Control Module 
49-00 - No Communications
01336 - Data Bus for Comfort System 
37-10 - Faulty - Intermittent
00462 - Control Module for Seat Memory; Rear (J522) 
49-00 - No Communications
01326 - Control Module for Multi-Function Steering Wheel (J453) 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
00463 - Control Module for Digital Sound Package (J525) 
49-00 - No Communications

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Control Module Part Number: 6N0 909 901 
Component and/or Version: Gateway KCAN 0001
Software Coding: 00006
Work Shop Code: WSC 00066 
VCID: F0E52CC5B0E2209851C
5 Faults Found:

01314 - Engine Control Module 
49-00 - No Communications
01336 - Data Bus for Comfort System 
37-10 - Faulty - Intermittent
00462 - Control Module for Seat Memory; Rear (J522) 
49-00 - No Communications
01326 - Control Module for Multi-Function Steering Wheel (J453) 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
00463 - Control Module for Digital Sound Package (J525) 
49-00 - No Communications
:beer::beer:


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

The ECU is not talking. It could be fried, but do proper diagnostics to confirm.

Firstly, verify power and ground connections at the ECU.


----------



## stillspoolin (Jul 14, 2005)

ok so I read somehwere that pin 121 was power for the ECU. Can you tell me what I should be reading and also how/where to test ground? Thanks


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

The ECU needs power on at least two different pins before it will "Talk", one is switched power and the other is unswitched power. Refer to a wiring diagram for your particular car to see which pins on the harness those are. 

A rudimentary test for the ground would be to measure resistance between the ground pins in the harness and the negative battery terminal. There should be essentially zero ohms. 

-Uwe-


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Content was vacated by JACK :heart:


----------



## stillspoolin (Jul 14, 2005)

On pin 121 of the harness I am seeing 6.9 mvdc with key on and 1.7 mvdc with the key off 

I tested pin 108 of the harness for ground and it looked good 

Checked fuses


----------



## stillspoolin (Jul 14, 2005)

**Update**

swapped out the ECU with a used one and the car now starts but shuts right off which I know is the Immobilizer. Is there a way I can program my key with VAGCOM or VAHTACO? Thanks


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Only if you have the correct PIN numbers. Otherwise, talk to Jack or the dealer.


----------



## stillspoolin (Jul 14, 2005)

The PIN shows up in Vagcom in the soft code field?


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

No, that's your software coding. 

VCDS cannot give you the PIN.


----------

